# Silly hedgies



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

I just needed to post a topic on how happy I am with how Nitzy is adapting!  She seems so relaxed with my boyfriend and I. I was getting worried she wasn't warming up to the place and stuff, but she proved me wrong.  Tonight was the first night where neither my boyfriend or myself were home for most of the day. I came home at the time I normally do, but it seems like she really missed us! She was actively running around her cage, so we decided this would be the best time to give her some of the new mealworms. She ate them all up.  I brought her out onto my lap for bonding time, and she seemed way more curious and playful than before. Seemed like she was playing hide and seek because she keep moving her head in and out of the blanket.  After a while I decided she should go back in her cage, so I put her back. Introduced a new hidey hole, she sniffed it a bit, but then went to lie down in the middle of her cage. Not splatting, just "k im tired nao" kind of way. I put her regular sleeping hat back in her cage for her to crawl into to, but before she did... she did a gigantic cute stretch!  She's just done so many things tonight that she wasn't before. Haha. I'm so glad she's my Nitzy. :3


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so glad she's settling in! She sounds cute & funny. 
It's all about those little moments.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm glad Nitzy is getting used to you and your boyfriend. First time you see them stretching is just priceless. Pete just did it in front of us for the first time yesterday too, and we were both with that silly smile on our faces


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

CUTE!!


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

Update!  I got a wheel from a lovely lady here on HHC, and tonight was the first night she got it. AND BOY DOES SHE LOVE IT! As soon as I introduced it, she was smelling all over. She climbed up on it herself, and was sniffing around. I started pushing it so she would get the idea, and she hasn't stopped wheeling since! Haha, and here I was worried she was turning into a fatty! I'm also happy she doesn't mind wheeling in front of us. ^_^


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

Here's a picture of her on it, she doesn't even mind me taking pictures of her while doing it.  Also, got a bigger cage until I get my C&C all set up.

http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/6804/005xv.jpg


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwe! Looks like she likes it! She's adorable.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful news! Sounds like she is really starting to bond with you. She does look like she is loving that wheel!


----------

